# axolotls and pellet feeding.



## LauDub (May 27, 2009)

does anyone use pellets to feed their axolotls? if so, how many and how often? 

thanks


----------



## TIMOTHY AND MATILDA (Oct 31, 2008)

I bought some for mine and they wont eat them,they just like earthworms :flrt:


----------



## _simon_ (Nov 27, 2007)

Mine will take pellet food. I haven't bought the specific Axolotl ones yet though. Mine will eat Hikari sinking carnivore pellets and trout pellets but I mainly feed blood worm, brineshrimp and chopped prawn/mussel.

I was told to base the amount of food on the body size in relation to the width of the head. If they're the same size then it's full to bursting. So with a little trial and error you should be able to work out how many to feed and how often. I only feed if mine doesn't look full so I sometimes miss a day.


----------

